# USMC flag display



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

My buddy and I worked on this for a few hours, it was pretty much him making his own going away plaque. IT was made with poplar and birch plywood. He came up with the idea, We used a some minwax stain and finished it off with a few coats of laquer


----------



## Handy (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow that is a very nice piece. Speaking as a former military man (Army myself), That is a great going away present. A terrific way to memorialize a soldier. 

My Uncle (Marine) has a similar piece on his mantle though it's just the flag and nothing more. I think it may actually be his father's burial flag though.

Good work.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

You never cease to amaze me with your stuff, always new and always cool.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

That's a nice looking project. 

a set of flag boxes are on my to do list. my dad has my grandpa's and my great grandpa's burial flags.


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

thank you very much guys, the praise is always appreciated


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Well done, and always worth our efforts to honor our soldiers! :thumbsup:

My Dad built a flag case for his Dad's burial flag and gave it me for Christmas about 13 or 14 years ago. It's one of my favorite things.


----------



## BernieH (Jul 10, 2011)

*Flag Case - joinery?*

Great looking work. 

How did you join the joints on the flag case? 

Biscuits? Glue and brads? ???


----------

